# A change comming to Pro pac formulas



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

There's an incomming change to to Pro pac formulas, I got this link in my facebook account

PRO PAC Â® Superpremium Pet Food | U.S. | Ultimates

https://www.facebook.com/1337546266...3754626636487/766194630059147/?type=1&theater


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

They look fine. I'm curious about the phosphorus and the vitamin E could be much higher but that's me just being picky.


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

They do look good, except for the flaxseed, which my Pug doesn't tolerate very well.


----------

